# Paph. barbigerum v. album 'Albino Beauty' (division)



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)

I bought this division from Sam Tsui a few years ago. I LOVE the little Paphs and especially the albino varieties.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

That’s a really nice bloom. Most people with that division didn’t grow that well. What temperature range in winter to bloom this well?


----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)

It gets approximately 58°F to 60°F at night in the winter. It gets both warmer nights and colder nights in the summer as I don't heat in June, July and August. Sometimes it can be very warm overnight; but, sometimes the nighttime temps drop into the upper 40's F.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2020)

really very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2020)

Sign me up for a division when ready!!


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## GuRu (Nov 8, 2020)

I like this beauty and this well grown plant. Congrats


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 8, 2020)

Very nice. Love the symmetry!


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I am so happy I took the plunge and bought this. It makes me very happy. Other than I'd like to see the dorsal a little wider at the base, I think it is just perfect!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## fibre (Nov 8, 2020)

Keep good care for this little beauty!


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you.
I will take good care. I figured out why I had problems with some of my plants. Despite there being many healthy green root tips on many plants, especially Catts, in my greenhouse, I had a water quality issue. I had switched from using RO water with a tiny amount of fertilizer added, to using pure RO for daily watering and misting and a twice per month fertilizing. The RO feed water is from a well and it has a high TDS. Different elements are removed at different rates. It seems that the RO product water being produced from my well water had a less than ideal residue of certain elements (Sodium?). The result was that some plants did very well anyway because they simply has a natural tolerance for the quality of my RO product water.....AND some plants did not have the same tolerance. I lost a few important plants because of this, including my Paph helenae 'Charlie'. 
Since I have stopped using the pure RO water, all my plants have REALLY perked up and done very well! I am so pleased that I solved the mysterious problem; but, it broke my heart to lose my helenae 'Charlie'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2020)

Poor helenae ‘Charlie’... I remember seeing him and he was lovely...


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah! Pics of him in his glory on my website. www.OrchidsCanada.com
Gallery page. Sigh! I will never get over losing that plant. I figured out the problem just a bit too late. There are a couple photos of your C. mossiae as well.


----------



## emydura (Nov 9, 2020)

That is a stunning barbigerum. 

I am so disappointed to hear about your helenae 'Charlie'. Hands down the best helenae I have seen.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2020)

John, if that flower isn't nigh to perfection, I do not know, what perfect is! It's stunning! 
And kudos for the growing - such a nice little lump of utterly healthy looking growths. Hat off!  

(And most heartfelt commiserations for 'Charlie' joining the celestial chorus in Orchid Heaven!)


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you, both. This is an adorable barbigerum. Sadly, I doubt I'll ever get another helenae as nice as 'Charlie'. It was so vigorous and such a good grower/performer. When it began to lose leaves, I didn't get concerned. I should have. I just assumed it was a die-off of old foliage and natural. But, the issue quickly evolved into a big, very unnatural dyeing off. Suddenly, I realized the plant was in trouble and by that point, the root system was in very bad health. I struggled with it for a long time; but, at that time, I still didn't realize the RO water was the cause. So, it just continued to go downhill.


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2020)

I should note: Paph. barbigerum v. album 'Albino Beauty' has an AM/AOS. I wasn't sure when I started this thread: so, I left the award off the name. However, now the forum won't let me edit my post.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 9, 2020)

Great plant and flower.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 9, 2020)

Yep, I'd take a piece of that and put it to work tomorrow...


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 10, 2020)

John M said:


> Yeah! Pics of him in his glory on my website. www.OrchidsCanada.com
> Gallery page. Sigh! I will never get over losing that plant. I figured out the problem just a bit too late. There are a couple photos of your C. mossiae as well.


Hi there. Went to your website and “Slipper Orchids” tab wouldn’t open.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 10, 2020)

Succeeded in opening the pictures of helenae 'Charlie' and understand your loss so much better! 
I've lost more plants than I care to think about, but there are still these little special ones... but I hope you will in the end carry through! 
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## GuRu (Nov 10, 2020)

Guldal said:


> .........I've lost more plants than I care to think about.................



Hear, hear Jens. But to be honest, I kwow what you are talking about.


----------



## John M (Nov 15, 2020)

Looking back over the 41 years I've been growing orchids, there were a LOT of special plants that have passed through my hands! Some I lost. Some I sold. Some I still have. Wish I could go back and corrwct the mistakes I made!
BrucherT, there are no photos in the Slipper Orchids page. Go to the "Gallery" page.


----------

